# Halfords 240 volt car polisher?



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi there

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_189810_langId_-1_categoryId_165640

Been eyeing up this polisher and at that price I'm not expecting a lot but could anyone recommend it? I would like to try using a polisher rather than elbow grease (lazy git) and wondered if I would get better results than by hand.

Also, is there anyone who would seriously suggest I don't purchase it.
Any alternatives at a similar price that are very good?

Many thanks!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you can get a silverline rotary for similar money - you'd need to get some decent pads and polishes as well though... with a rotary, practise on a scrap panel first and read the user guide on here


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

WP-UK said:


> Hi there
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_189810_langId_-1_categoryId_165640
> 
> ...


You would get better resluts than by hand, however I suspect the post is to wind members up?
The silverline rotary can be had for the same price and will bring a greater finish, also drop 2/3rds off the price of the one in the link and the deal is then good, but at £30 no way!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

My daughter bought on of these several years back , it was .... wow ! (OK I lie , it wasn't wow at all)

If you are after a similar finish that this product will offer , simply wrap your wheelie bin with beach towels and rub the bin in linear motions up and down the panels of your car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

There's no way I'd trust a polisher from Halfrauds.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks, will look into the silverline rotary. I never intended to wind anyone up, just generally don't know a lot about detailing.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

alanjo99 said:


> If you are after a similar finish that this product will offer , simply wrap your wheelie bin with beach towels and rub the bin in linear motions up and down the panels of your car.





DMH-01 said:


> There's no way I'd trust a polisher from Halfrauds.


Looks like one to avoid? lol

I'm presuming this is the recommended one? http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/silverline-professional-rotary-polisher-and-free-pads.php


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

I got one you can have for free tbh..

In fact I'll give you a fiver to take it out my life


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

WP-UK said:


> Looks like one to avoid? lol
> 
> I'm presuming this is the recommended one? http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/silverline-professional-rotary-polisher-and-free-pads.php


It's not a case of avoid, I think the negative responses are a tad exaggerated, the device is not worth the £30 whilst the silverline is available, I have had good results from one


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> yep


Cheers 



TheGav said:


> I got one you can have for free tbh..
> 
> In fact I'll give you a fiver to take it out my life


Ahh do you not rate them then over working by hand?


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Bought one a couple of years ago and took it back after first use. It was useless, save your money my friend!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah mate should be okay or the CYC EP800 if you don't mind spending the extra pennies. I'm ordering the EP800 with the menz kit when it's back in stock.


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

WP-UK said:


> Cheers
> 
> Ahh do you not rate them then over working by hand?


No, rarther by hand tbh

Seems a pointless bit of kit to me, couldn't find a good use for it


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Avanti said:


> It's not a case of avoid, I think the negative responses are a tad exaggerated, the device is not worth the £30 whilst the silverline is available, I have had good results from one


Was that the silverline you used for that then?



Crispo said:


> Bought one a couple of years ago and took it back after first use. It was useless, save your money my friend!


I would only get one if I was sure it was worth the money



DMH-01 said:


> Yeah mate should be okay or the CYC EP800 if you don't mind spending the extra pennies. I'm ordering the EP800 with the menz kit when it's back in stock.


Thanks! Will look into the EP800



TheGav said:


> No, rarther by hand tbh
> 
> Seems a pointless bit of kit to me, couldn't find a good use for it


Fair point. Getting mixed opinions on it so will have to do more careful research.


----------

